# fancy writing an article?



## Dan Crawford (16 Mar 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm currently trying to gather some plant related articles to be put up on the website and forum.
Its my opinion that _everyone_ has at least one good article in them somewhere. I'll be attempting one on the uses of moss within the aquarium.
We have one on Co2 FAQs by George, one on Co2 by ceg, one on EI from ceg, and one by jimboo on plant maintnance. If you guys can think of any that you may be able to write then please PM me and we'll sort it out. We'll need photos too, if any equipment is required then maybe we can muster it up between us.
Cheers guys and I look forward to hearing from some of you soon!
Dan


----------

